# The East Coast Monster Fish Konvention



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

*The East Coast Monster Fish Konvention*


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)




----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

After each talk there will be an aquarium given away....thank you Aqueon.
There will be the 33g Longs, 40g Breeders, 75g as well.
There will be full setups given away.

Drygoods Vendors.
Livestock Vendors.
Friday NIght Speakers and Friday Night Hospitality Suite.

Saturday Morning Breakfast.
All Day Saturday Speakers.
All Day Saturday Vendors.
The Biggest Donation Auction on the East Coast on Saturday Night.
Free beer at the auction too!

All-Day HUGE Sunday Auction...free beer!

Speakers being flown in from Europe, Canada and across the US.
Rooms are selling quickly and only Double Bed Rooms are available for the special Konvention Rate.
Only 35 Minutes from New York City!
Only 30 Minutes from Newark Airport!

To book a hotel room and register for the Konvention:
http://eastcoastmonsterfish.com/

The East Coast Monster Fish Konvention Sponsored by Aqueon!


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

This is the last incentive that we will be offering to Register for The East Coast Monster Fish Konvention sponsored by Aqueon.

Anyone who is registered by August 31st will be in the running to have their name drawn for the choice of one of three prizes...

---One 5lb (2270g) container of New Life Spectrum, Retail $49.99

Or

---$50 in Raffle Tickets. The tickets can be for one or more of the tank setups and/or it can be for the ECC/MFK Pleco/Syno/Catfish Choice Raffle...which will have L-046's in it along with other Plecos, Synodontis and Catfish.

Or

A choice between a 33Long (48x13x13), 40Breeder (36x18x16), or 75gal (48x18x20) tank plus glass versa-tops, from Aqueon.

You MUST register no later than August 31st. After that date there will be no more incentives to register.

How do you register?
Go to http://eastcoastmonsterfish.com/ and click on the Register tab.

Also, will you need a room?
Friday nights talks will be running late into the evening, along with a Hospitality Suite that will be open until ???
Saturday Nights Donation Only Auction, the Auction that will have only items and fish auctioned off that have been donated by Sponsors and Vendors, will run until at least Midnight.
The ECC/MFK HUGE Fall Auction on Sunday will run until every item has been auctioned off will be over at ???
Room Reservations:
http://eastcoastmonsterfish.com/ and go to the Hotel tab.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I wish I could go but it's not in the cards for me at this time.


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

Have you ever been to a Konvention that has given away a 120g setup?
A 120g and a 90g setup?
A 120g, a 90g and a 72g bowfront setup?
Now add in eight 75g's. Eight 33g's. Four 40g breeders. A Coralife 29g Biocube. Also add in a 55g, a 29g, a 20g and OVER 20 LED Light Fixtures!
Have you ever been to a Konvention in a Kastle?
Free Yuengling? Two HUGE Auctions! A Drygood Vendors Room and Livestock Vendors Rooms too! Speakers from Europe and North America! Free Saturday Morning Breakfast!
Here is your chance...

http://eastcoastmonsterfish.com/

Have you ever been to a Konvention that has given away a 75g, a 33g or a 40g after EVERY talk?

http://eastcoastmonsterfish.com/

Now ask, is that it?
Nope.
How about the ECC/MFK HUGE Choice Syno/Pleco/Catfish Raffle?
How about being able to go home with FIVE L-046 Zebra Plecos, and yes they are five of the seven pictured here...









The Konvention in The Kastle...


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

Just when you thought to yourself that koming to the konvention was a good idea we have just sweetened the pot!

As we have been telling everyone, after each talk during the konvention, eight talks in all, we will be giving away winners choice of an Aqueon 33g, 40g breeder, or 75g aquarium.
Well guess what...we were wrong!
After each talk we will be giving away the choice of each aquarium, with Aqueon versa tops, Aqueon LED's, an Aqueon Power Filter, an Aqueon heater and CaribSea Substrate. If you pick the 75g you will be walking away with over $350 in retail.

Now we are telling you that there will not only be an Aqueon 120g FULLY SETUP, a 90g FULLY SETUP and a 72g Bowfront FULLY SETUP with Aqueon Versa Tops, Aqueon LED's, Aqueon Power Filters, Aqueon heaters, Aqueon Food, and an Aqueon Oak Stand but there will also be a fourth FULL SETUP AND a FIFTH SETUP given away too!!!

We have been trying to tell you that we are nuts...have we proven it yet?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> Free Yuengling


mmmmmm.... Yuengling

The whole thing sounds awesome.


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

Only one month until THE Konvention!!! :dancing:


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

Fischfan13 said:


> This is the last incentive that we will be offering to Register for The East Coast Monster Fish Konvention sponsored by Aqueon.
> 
> Anyone who is registered by August 31st will be in the running to have their name drawn for the choice of one of three prizes...
> 
> ...


This is the last week to Register with this HUGE incentive.
World Class Speakers!
$5000 in Giveaways!
Two HUGE Auctions!
Livestock Vendors!
Drygoods Vendors!
Check out the Konvention in the Kastle.
It's The Beast of the East!
The East Coast Monster Fish Konvention sponsored by Aqueon!!!


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

Freebies @ East Coast Monster Fish Konvention 2013 | Event of the Year!

Friday Night : FREE food and liquid refreshments... Thank you Potomac Valley Aquarium Society.

Saturday Night : FREE Yuengling and Coors Light at the HUGE All-Donation Saturday Auction.

Sunday : FREE Yuengling and Coors Light at the HUGE All-Day Sunday ECC/MFK Konvention Auction.

FREE: Saturday morning buffet breakfast.

FREE: After each talk (eight talks in all) the choice of a 33g long, 40g breeder or 75g along with tops, light, heater, filter and substrate to one person who has their name drawn...thanks Aqueon for the tanks, tops, lights, heaters and filters, and thank you CaribSea for the substrate. There will be a total of eight of these setups given away.

FREE : East Coast Monster Fish Kovention 2013 T-Shirt

FREE : $20 Drs Foster and Smith Gift Card

For information on how to register:
http://EastCoastMonsterFish.com/register/


----------



## Fischfan13 (Jun 12, 2003)

$5000 in Giveaways...ONLY at The East Coast Monster Fish Konvention.

The list of fish donations has started to come in, and you will be blown away by the QUALITY of fish that will be at the ALL-Donation Saturday Auction.

Old Worlds
New Worlds
Plecos
Synodontis
Rays
Predators
Livebearers
Plants

ECCMFK.com


----------

